
Show HN: RaftLib – Easy, productive parallel programming in C++ - jcbeard
http://raftlib.io
======
ffk
Looks like you have a name collision with the Raft Consensus Protocol.
Although, it does look like your usage is based on the Raft language which
appears to predates raft consensus. You might want to mention somewhere that
this is unrelated.

Overall looks like a great project. Will give it a shot.

~~~
wyldfire
Your comment saved me a lot of confusion. I wonder if it makes any sense to
have some kind of ontology for HN or sites like it that would truly no-context
give full resolution to the items in the submission title or article. e.g.
"computers::programming::languages::raft" \+
"computers::programming::paradigm::parallel".

EDIT: I meant that as some sort of metadata/tagging system.

